# GIVEAWAY: PLS 3G Green Laser Level Kit!



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We are so excited to announce that we have partnered with *Pacific Laser Systems* to give away one *PLS 3G Green Laser Level Kit*!

To enter, simply reply to this thread with your response to the following question.

*How many different levels do you use? What types?*

On *February 26, 2019* we will do a random drawing to select the winner. The winner will have 10 days to message me with shipping information (following the announcement) or another random winner will be selected.

_Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._









*PLS 3G Green Laser Level*
SKU: PLS 3G KIT 
*Green Three-Point Laser Level*

Get the job done faster with the next generation of PLS laser levels. Fast, accurate and portable, PLS laser levels save time and money versus traditional layout methods using bubble vials, plumb bobs or complex measurements. 

The PLS 3G is a professional self-leveling three-point green laser level that allows for fast, accurate layout of reference points and is excellent for steel stud framing, HVAC installation, electrical and residential construction.










The PLS 3G green beam laser is up to three times brighter than the PLS 3R red beam, making it ideal for projects over longer distances or with lower lighting.


Kit includes floor stand and L-bracket for fast, easy overhang and centerline measurements.

Sponsored by: *Pacific Laser Systems*








PLS laser tools were developed to give contractors the ability to transfer critical layout reference lines and points for any job site task. All PLS laser tools are self-leveling, compact and durable laser alignment tools.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Only stick levels, :sad: man what a upgrade a green PLS 3G laser level kit would be for my company!!:shifty:

Best single use level I have is the extendable one that I use for basement walls to mark top plates from treated bottom plates.


----------



## Lady Dreamer (Jan 6, 2019)

We have four or five stick and and at least two laser level I think they're all Stanley's! But I never know because Mr. A&E is always buying new stuff!!! Lol 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a crappy laser that gets you close, but no cigar. Otherwise a some sticks as well. Couple 2 footers, a couple 4 footers, and looking at a new 8'. 

But, I would find uses for a new green laser!


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

4 sticks, 2 lasers, and still have an old water level!!


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Torpedoes and lasers. The lasers are great for laying out fixtures.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Numerous stick levels from 2'-8' A Bosch red laser level. Use all those often. Also a Dewalt transit level that's rarely used. Would love to try out the green laser.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I use a couple of torpedos, a 2', 4' and 6' sticks. Also have an inexpensive rotary laser that rarely gets used, simply due to the types of jobs I've been working.

A PLS would most likely reduce my dependence on the sticks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

don't have a green one.

would be pretty nice to have.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Jun 29, 2016)

I have several 2',4',6' and a Plumbit extendable to 13'. 

eye level, string level,couple lasers ,but I want that one too.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

I have 3 stabila 78", one stabila plate level, a couple Stanley 4' an empire 2', and a couple torpedoes. 

A stabila rotary laser, and a Bosch GPL 3.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

We have 2' and 4' levels, a PLS 3, and a Bosch 3 line laser. Would certainly like to have a green laser, but I'm too cheap to spend the money.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a PLS 180 I use for setting cabinets and trim.
I have a 6 ft level and a 6'6"
2 4's
1 32"
1 24"
couple of little torpedo like ones too.

Been thinking about those digital one for my aging eyes too


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Think I have 3 lasers and 8 sticks would love to have a green laser.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

We use the point and shoot lasers as much as we do levels. As it is, we have every size level from torpedo to 80".


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I have stick levels, 3 wood cricks (24, 32 and 48) one 48” masonry stabila and a torpedo

And i cant forget my tried and true WATER LEVEL!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

6 laser, 2 green, 1 being 360 multi plane, 2 red, 1 multi plane, 1 horizontal, 1 dot, 1 tile 90/45.

Levels--torpedo's, 24's, 30's, 48's, 72, 78 and plate.

Tom


----------



## rondon (Feb 10, 2010)

one lazer, 4 stabila stick levels, one torpedo


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

A variety of stick levels from Stabila to FatMax and a few others, torpedos of various sizes and brands, Spectra Precision laser transit, DeWalt laser plumb bob, Bosch red and green cross line lasers, and back in my siding days a good ol water level. Always heard great things about PLS lasers but never tried one.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

torpedos, 2', 4', 6', dewalt cross line, and a line level.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Torpedo, 2', 4', 78" old technology digital, laser, and for precision my transit.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

A few torpedoes, one is the DeWalt with the adjustable angle in it, and a plumbing one with slope measurements.

Several Stabila and Empire stick levels and a Jamber Set. And a beat up old no-name that is covered in mortar. :blink: It's my "Masonry" level.

A Stabila plate level.

A Bosch rotary laser with detector for shooting grade.

A Robo-Tools Transit. :clap: (Yes, I know how to use it, and still do a lot). 

I just broke my Bosch cross-line laser. :sad: So if I don't win this, I'll be forced to buy the Bosch GLL 3-330 CG. 

I do not, however, have a canal connected to the Nile. :laughing:


----------



## millhouse (Mar 9, 2007)

I have 2', 4' and 6' sticks. Also have an cheap rotary laser that rarely gets used - but is very useful when I need it.


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

I have a Bosch optical level , a Bosch crosshairs laser, 4’ Stabila R handle, couple of empires , various torpedo levels , line level , and a couple of plumb bobs .


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

We use several whiskey sticks, I also have a cheap Bosch dot laser. And an old builders level..... oh and most importantly I use my eye!!!!


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Torpedo. 1', 2' a 28", 4', 6'-6" jamb level, 7'-12' stabila and 2 cheap semi accurate lasers 

I think there's an old 18"er around with broken glass


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My levels range from rotary levels to set elevations and post heights, to conventional stick levels. As it sits I've got, a torpedo, 16", 24", 32", 48", 72", 78", 96". The only level I don't own is a level such as the aforementioned PLS small laser. The green beam is particularly appealing. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a few sticks and two lasers. Been looking to upgrade my dreamy red line to a green with a better line thickness


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Stabila torpedo, 32” and 78”

Empire 2’

Fatmax 4’ that’s only good for level, not plumb. I found that out the hard way so I blackened out the plumb vials. I don’t use this level at all, it’s going to be replaced with a stabila some day. 

An old Big Johnson 6’er

A very old transit level that takes eons to set up.

PLS 4 with red laser which I love. I still can’t believe how long it can go on a set of batteries.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have one level. a 40 year old Macklanburg-Duncan 4 ft, solid mahogany. Still have the original plastic sleeve too.


----------



## hrm (Oct 17, 2017)

All I have is a cheap rotary laser. A PLS 3G would be a huge help.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

I have the Stabila jamber set of stick levels (all sizes from torpedo up the the 78") plus their extendable set. 2 three line laser levels. One has a "fuzzy" line and is not repairable. I finally got rid of my water level during the last shop clean out.


----------



## nw3dogs (Mar 26, 2017)

Multiple stick levels and a DeWalt laser level. Makes my job much easier

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a lot of stick levels. A Topcon I bought 25 years ago to do foundations, (very spendy at the time), and a Stanley $50 laser. Would love to win this beauty....


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I have five different levels and one PLS, It would be nice to add another one to my box of tools.

Thanks


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

6 service trucks all have laser levels, and 4' magnetic levels, We decided to put laser levels in all the trucks when we realized how much easier it is with lasers when installing these doors. (2 guys still holding on to their water levels)


----------



## jengebretson2 (Jan 10, 2018)

4 Stabila Sticks, 1 Sola Stick, 1 PLS 180 Red, 1 Leica Laser


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Between our two crews and myself we have 6 laser levels and about 17 bubble levels.

I actually happen to own the laser this giveaway is for and I think having another one would to keep it company would be great... :thumbup:


----------



## ksc1 (Feb 8, 2015)

A dozen stick levels and a couple of plate levels.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have one bosch laser and a few Stabila levels. Three bosch is decent but could stand to be upgraded. I use it for cabinets, wainscoting, and tile layout mostly

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

I regularly use a torpedo, 2', 32", 4', 6'. Things that come along once in a while: bucket/hose, plate level, lasers, and a plumb bob.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a stable of stabila's and use the 78" often for tile work. Once in awhile I'll pull out a dewalt laser for laying out lines for tile work.


----------



## Sparky540 (Feb 10, 2019)

2 torpedoes, a digital angle finder for pipe bends, and a two footer


----------



## larry228 (Feb 19, 2009)

My red laser has replaced most levels for interior work. I still carry 2' and 4' stick, the 6' stick rarely leaves storage.
A green laser has been on my wish list for a long time, the improved visibility would be appreciated


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

depends on what I can find when I need it, I keep a 4ft in my truck, a 7ft in the garage, and probably a few 2 footers laying around. Anything under 2ft gets lost all the time so I have no idea where they are.

For laser levels I have a cheap piece of junk thats better then nothing.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

A few string levels, half a dozen torpedo levels, 3 2 footers, 1 32", 3 4footers, 2 80 inch. Rotary laser.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

I keep in my tool pouch a torpedo level, on the truck I have a 2 foot level and a 4 foot level also a six foot, then I have a magnetic torpedo on the truck but I have a 4 foot magnetic I keep in storage for metal stud framing, also on the truck I have a laser plumb bob for framing and a laser torpedo level I use for lay out, tile int walls etc before pinging a line then I have 4 or 5 string line levels for fence work and block and a 4 foot masonry level for block work, I also have a post level (really a plumb c/k), last but least I have a self leveling rotary laser.

Jez I never thought about how many ways I have to c/k for level and plumb, back in the 90's when I was a crew chief we would use a digital level called a "smart level" to set up suspension and steering I think we will see more and more of these in construction not only to read a level but also to shoot a laser line


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

mostly stick levels
2' through 8'
keep a torpedo in my pouch
only laser I have is a rotary transit level

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I still use levels of all kinds in my work. 
I often have to figure out and diagnose problems with existing homes in part using levels so that my engineer can come up with a solution.
I use everything from a torpedo level to 6' level to a laser level, not as nice as this one though.

Andy.


----------



## joed (Sep 26, 2003)

I have several stick levels. 1 foot, 2 foot and 4 foot. One is magnetic to stick to steel poles.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I have about 10 stabila stick levels, a milwaukee plumb dot and a PLS redline laser. Also a David White Transit.

I'm ready to graduate to green lasers.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

We have a laser but it only does one direction so this would be a nice improvement. Thanks for the opportunity especially since I don't post here alot.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

always used spectra physics or leica.

would use new green light to level up my rv


----------



## GEERECON (Dec 8, 2018)

A whole bunch of cheap levels and a couple years ago I invested in a Stabila plate and jamber set.

I have several less expensive red laser levels, none that are my " go to's".

I sure would like to try a green laser


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## manchesterspark (Jul 3, 2017)

I have and use A red laser , 2- 4 foot stick levels, 2- 2 foot stick levels, a 6 foot stick level, and multiple torpedo levels.

A green laser would be fantastic addition


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I have 6 or 7 different length stick levels, a few torpedo levels, a red beam laser level, a collection of line levels and I think I have a water level around here somewhere but I never use it.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I pretty much just have different length stick levels, did have a water level sometime back they are interesting to use. A laser level would be nice and make my job easier on some of the chopped up houses I work on where the siding need to match up on different levels.


----------



## Lady Dreamer (Jan 6, 2019)

Randy Bush said:


> I pretty much just have different length stick levels, did have a water level sometime back they are interesting to use. A laser level would be nice and make my job easier on some of the chopped up houses I work on where the siding need to match up on different levels.


Yeah you found the right spot!! Lol 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paul100 (Dec 7, 2008)

4 sticks, one manual adjusted laser level and a water level.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I have a variety of levels. I've been using the same PLS5 for about 15 years. I also have a Stabila 12' plate level and a variety of 24", 48" and 72" bar levels. I also recently purchased a Hilti PM 2LG green line laser. 

I like the PLS5 for vertically plumbing points, but the red laser is harder to see in daylight.

The Hilti PM 2LG with green line does both band and laser point.


----------

